# LS with sunflower oil



## Kyra (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried a new recipe with 65% sunflower oil, CO, Castor and Soybean Oil. The paste took a much longer time to trace, went very slowly though all the stages, stayed very light as far as color and smelled... just like roasted sunflower seeds LOOOL. The paste is now diluting, the liquid soap has the same roasted sunflower seeds smell. It is a very pale amber soap. So funny how different oils smell when cooked into soap )


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2015)

Glad everything went well with your LS making.


----------

